# 'Twelve Days of Halloween' Song and Lyrics



## Goblin5 (Sep 18, 2009)

I composed a song called *'Twelve Days of Halloween' *that _*celebrates*_ some of the *cool stuff about Halloween*. I was inspired to write it soon after watching the _'Nightmare Before Christmas' _because it *mixes the two holidays *which is what I did. 

To hear the song on iTunes, click HERE

Please *let me know *what you think of the lyrics and music. 

The* lyrics *are as follows:

_Twelve Days of Halloween _
(Twelve Days of Christmas) 

On the First Day of Halloween, a goblin gave to me 
A scary costume for free 

On the second Day of halloween, a goblin gave to me 
Two tiny pumpkins 
And a scary costume for free 

On the Third Day of Halloween, a goblin gave to me 
Three flying bats 
Two tiny pumpkins 
And a scary Costume for free 

On the Fourth Day of Halloween, a goblin gave to me 
Four witches brooms 
Three flying bats 
Two tiny pumpkins 
And a Scary Costume for free 

On the Fifth Day of Halloween, a goblin gave to me 
Five candy bars 
Four witches brooms 
Three flying bats 
Two tiny pumpkins 
And a Scary Costume for free 

On the sixth Day of Halloween, a goblin gave to me 
Six carmeled apples 
Five candy bars 
Four witches brooms 
Three flying bats 
Two tiny pumpkins 
And a Scary Costume for free 

On the Seventh Day of Halloween, a goblin gave to me 
Seven packs of gums 
Six carmeled apples 
Five candy bars 
Four witches brooms 
Three flying bats 
Two tiny pumpkins 
And a Scary Costume for free 

On the Eight Day of Halloween, a goblin gave to me 
Eight Tootsie rolls 
Seven packs of gums 
Six carmeled apples 
Five candy bars 
Four witches brooms 
Three flying bats 
Two tiny pumpkins 
And a Scary Costume for free 

On the Ninth Day of Halloween, a goblin gave to me 
Nine Fake Fangs 
(Repeat Days) 

On the tenth Day of Halloween 
Ten Werewolf hairs 
Eleven monster mashes 
Twelve Candy Canes


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

interesting song. Now sing it for us.


----------

